
There’s a Tool for That: 13 Essential Tools for the Ninja Web Developer - plt060
http://blogs.telerik.com/blogs/posts/12-05-08/there-s-a-tool-for-that-13-essential-tools-for-the-ninja-web-developer.aspx
======
ericclemmons
For the front-end web developer, LiveReload is a fantastic tool for minimizing
context-switches while crafting CSS (plus variants) and JS.

------
michaelcampbell
And not one mention of throwing stars.

